# What should be my priority when I get to spain!?



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I'm just after a bit of general advice really, i'm sure you can help me!  

I am due to start a job on August 10th, I fly out August 8th, (Saturday). As of yet I havent got a place to stay, but i'm pretty sure I can find somewhere around the San Pedro area. Now obviously if I want to rent somewhere, I am going to need a bank account and to open that I am going to need some proof of residence? Am I in a catch 22 situation? Is there anything I can do from the UK to speed things up?

Any advice would be greatly heeded! 

Thanks  

Will.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Cash is king here. I have not had a cheque book for 5 years. Either cash, credit card or direct transfer. 

That said you should get a Spanish bank a/c asap - using most UK cards over here will involve you in additional charges. There's a bank on every street corner in Puerto Banús, San Pedro etc 

Everyone will have their favourite - CAM is biggest for expats but there are plenty others - Sol, Santander Group, Inter etc etc


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm just after a bit of general advice really, i'm sure you can help me!
> 
> ...


Hiya Will

hope you had some luck on the sites we sent to you yesterday for rentals.

You will need a bank account and I dont think you can open a Spanish one until you are here - you could pay the rent from a UK account but the landlord may prefer a Spanish account because at least it means you are here! To open the account you dont need proof of residence . you can open a non resident bank account - you will still need proof if ID passport etc but not necessarily a rental contract.

You will need and NIE number though! and you cant get one of those until you are here. You will some info on these subjects on the stickies at the top of the forum page.

Be prepared and get plenty of passport sized photos, lots of copies of passports, driving licence etc ... you can bet your life someone will ask you for these at some point!

Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm just after a bit of general advice really, i'm sure you can help me!
> 
> ...


oooops almost forgot - Im sure you need proof of address in Spain to get your NIE (well you did 5 years ago when we applied for ours) .... the bureaucracy can be a nightmare and a minefield sometimes! lots of rubber stamps and paper!!! :ranger:


----------



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Sue and Steve thank you again for your swift and concise replies!

Not many places you can get such helpful answers so quickly! 

Sue - I did check out Kyero and it was really good thank you!

I'm starting to get a bit worried now that there is going to be loads to do and i'm going to miss something!

Another off topic question, when you see rental prices for appartments etc does that include Water rates and Electricity? Or is it literally 800 Euros PCM all in?

Thank you again:clap2:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...but it all depends who you are renting from of course. If it's a Brit he may prefer to be paid into a UK a/c. Mmmmmm! 

Whatever happens if you stay here you will need a NIE, a bank account and your residencia at some stage so better to start now than later. 
DON't WORRY, I know huge percentages of expats who have never been legal and have no ontention of being so. I have no time for them - not being on the census (padrón) deprives the towns where they do live of central and regional government revenues and I don't see why I should pay taxes and SS when Molly No Morals works black but that's not the way I am - I like to sleep at night - and I am fairly sure at some stage she'll get into hassle. 

Just get on with it asap. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Sue and Steve thank you again for your swift and concise replies!
> 
> Not many places you can get such helpful answers so quickly!
> 
> ...


Hi Will

You will need to ask for each property. Normally its the monthly rental plus water and electricity - sometimes but not often they include these in the rental which then obviously makes the rental seem higher! ..... one thing to make sure they dont try and charge you for is community fees (bit like council tax - sort of!) .... this isnt your responsibility! its the landlords. for unfurnished you should be asked for 1 months deposit plus 1 months rent when you move in - furnished sometimes ask for 2 months deposit and 1 months rent to move in .. dont pay more! and negotiate - it is definitely a renters market. If you have seen stuff advertised at 800 it probably means 800 plus water/electric otherwise they would normally state in the ad its included.

Phew ... did I repeat myself a lot there! sorry its my lunchbreak and Im typing and eating water melon at the same time!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We opened a Spanish bank account whilst still in the UK with Halifax so presumeably if one does it then other banks that have branches over here will do as well. 



Doggy


----------

